
The Pentagon Just Simulated a Nuclear War with Russia - sahin-boydas
https://www.nationaldefensemagazine.org/articles/2020/2/21/us-nukes-russia-in-simulation-exercise
======
simonblack
"Dumb ways to Die".

In previous decades, several times Soviet officers gave the US the benefit of
the doubt when the warning systems indicated that a missile attack was under
way.

When today's Russian officers see something similar, they may not be at all so
willing to doubt that the US is attacking.

